# Resale Purchases - How Does VIP Work?



## skotrla (Jun 10, 2018)

Considering making resale purchases to get into Wyndham - once you own 1M points from resale if you make a developer purchase, is your status level based on only the developer purchase or does it include your resale points as well?

-Scott
Owner, HICV Google+ Group


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 10, 2018)

Only developer purchased points count toward VIP status.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 11, 2018)

There are exceptions to what was posted above.  PIC etc.  Will yield to others willing to share information on what the etc. is.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> There are exceptions to what was posted above.  PIC etc.  Will yield to others willing to share information on what the etc. is.



No, there really is not any exceptions to what was posted. Resale points do not count toward VIP status. PIC has nothing to do with resale points, since you cannot PIC a resort that is in Club Wyndham points (or RCI points).


----------



## ronparise (Jun 11, 2018)

If you own resale points and then buy 400000 points from Wyndham, all your points will enjoy Silver benefits, but no matter how many resale points you have you cannot advance to Gold without more points purchased directly from Wyndham

If you own resale points and then buy 700,000 points from Wyndham, all your points will enjoy Gold benefits, but no matter how many resale points you have you cannot advance to Silver without more points purchased directly from Wyndham

If you own resale points and then buy 1,000,000 points from Wyndham, all your points will enjoy Platinum benefits, but no matter how many resale points you have you cannot get additional benefits (ie more guest confirms)  without more points purchased directly from Wyndham

and if you start with points purchased directly from Wyndham and add resale points, you cannot move to the next VIP level


----------



## Avislo (Jun 11, 2018)

I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status.  They count as developer points.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 11, 2018)

Also, a non-Wyndham re-sale purchase can count as a PIC.

From the member directory pertaining to VIP Program.

"Eligible points are points associated with ownership interests purchased directly through Wyndham Vacation Resorts or its affiliates, Bonus Points and PIC enrollments (see page 344). •or elimination without notice."


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 11, 2018)

Very well stated. I know in the past a resale would advance a developer points owner to VIP but they were warned that it might not always be done and with the new division some have found truth to the matter.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status.  They count as developer points.



I think it's fair to say that nobody in this forum would term the type of contracts you described as "resale." If Wyndham is reselling contracts, I would call them repackaged, foreclosed, or something along those lines, but the working definition of resale here is that the points are not purchased from the developer. Calling any developer-sold points resale simply muddies the waters.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 11, 2018)

skotrla said:


> Considering making resale purchases to get into Wyndham - once you own 1M points from resale if you make a developer purchase, is your status level based on only the developer purchase or does it include your resale points as well?
> 
> -Scott
> Owner, HICV Google+ Group



As you can tell there are some very informed posters on this site.  There are also a couple of posters who will go off on tangents and take you down a rabbit hole, muddy the water and perhaps even provide harmful advice.  
Learn whom to trust and whom to ignore.


----------



## Worker (Jun 11, 2018)

"  take you down a rabbit hole, muddy the water and perhaps even provide harmful advice." 
I agree wjappraise. Just like Wyndham Sales.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status.  They count as developer points.


When you claim you bought resale through Wyndham.
Whose names were on the dead as grantors?

I think Wyndham claiming to sell you foreclosures or anything else is a sales gimmick. Just to let you think your getting a good deal.
They will sell you any and all points they have available

Do you really think all foreclosures and Ovation contracts stay as one individual contract?

They go back to a pool of points Wyndham owns and they will sell you any amount of those points under a new contract number
Wyndham sells recycled points everyday as a new purchase to buyers
CWA was based on recycled contracts


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 11, 2018)

They have closed a bunch of loopholes over the last 10 years.  The best case scenario buying retail, I would expect to pay at least $100,000 for platinum.  If you use PIC points and work hard at it you might be able to do it for $35,000-$40,000 but that may only get you gold and not platinum.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for all of the feedback.

-Scott


----------



## Avislo (Jun 11, 2018)

The one that I got a great deal on and I am not going into specifics, the details were posted on different threads in days gone by was one from the Wyndham Management arm on behalf of the HOA.  Wyndham only wanted 25 of them at the time and they had more than what Wyndham wanted at the time.  It was a fixed week that I latter converted to points.  People tend to overlook the rule is Wyndham (presumably Wyndham Club Plus/Access) and it also includes affiliates.

UPDATE:  OK, one time good deal.  Anyone wanting to know what deeds I own are free to look them up in county the resort is located in.  The price I paid did not include closing costs which I paid and the conversion of the fixed weeks to points which I also paid for.

Sound familiar within the context of Ovation?  Wyndham takes what they want refers others to preferred re-sellers?

(001) DEED
Record Date :  1/26/2010 8:59:38 AM
Acknowledgement Date:  Not Available
GRANTOR:  WESTWINDS PROPERTY OWNERS ASSOCIATION INC (1/26/2010 10:21:31 AM)
GRANTEE:  RLGB LLC (1/26/2010 10:21:31 AM)
Book Type:  D
Book / Page:  3441 / 773
# of Pages:  4
Consideration:  700.00
MEMO HPR WESTWINDS CONDOMINIUMS WK 39 U/APT/CONDO 704
Legal: HPR WESTWINDS CONDOMINIUMS WK 39 U/APT/CONDO 704


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Very well stated. I know in the past a resale would advance a developer points owner to VIP but they were warned that it might not always be done and with the new division some have found truth to the matter.


Don’t know what you are saying.  Were you replying to Avislo?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2018)

We have VIP status for converting our Kauai weeks to Wyndham points years ago.  The bloom is off of the rose for me.  It was worth it back then, so we did get our value out of it, but the benefits have deteriorated since we did that 11 years ago.  People need to know that Wyndham doesn't have to keep anything the way it is today, and it's nothing like it was back then.  

I am negative on Wyndham and would wear a shirt at the Wyndham resorts that says Wyndham sucks without a problem.  Well, they might kick me off property.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 11, 2018)

No, it was to Ron's explanation of VIP status obtained only through developer sales.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> It was a fixed week that I latter converted to points.


Thank you for proving yourself wrong!!!
You received no credit toward VIP status for your purchase
You bought a fixed week that had nothing to do with VIP levels

This thread is clearly about resale points - VIP status. You bring up a purchase that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 11, 2018)

It does not matter, however, the transactions involved moved me from Gold to Platinum.  Think it is time to move the focus to some other tangent.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> It does not matter, however, the transactions involved moved me from Gold to Platinum.


Another post muddying the water. When you purchased the fixed week it did not move you from Gold to Platinum. That was a separate transaction done at a later date that cost you even more money.
I’ll stop my tangent when you stop posting misinformation


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tangents.....happen....  The OP's question was answered, simply, with the very first response.  As someone who benefits from the PIC program, it is important to address PIC as it relates to VIP status.  Wyndham will accept 2 non-Wyndham weeks units as PIC points for VIP.  So, if you have two (2) 3BR units accepted for the PIC program, you could start with up to 508,000 points.  Of course, you can only PIC units at the time of a Developer purchase.  192,000 Developer points on top of the PIC points will get you to Gold......  As another poster stated, those 192,000 points will cost you $35,000-$40,000.  While sharing comments on PIC, if should be noted that you can PIC an RCI 'points' timeshare IF you have RCI pull it out of the points system within 30 days of the Developer purchase.   I've done that and it's easy.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status.  They count as developer points.


That is the most blatantly false statement that I have ever read here.
Your resale purchase of a fixed week had no points associated with it !!

The OP wants to know what is available to do today June 2018
They could care less as to what you could do in 2010


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 11, 2018)

Braindead said:


> That is the most blatantly false statement that I have ever read here.
> Your resale purchase of a fixed week had no points associated with it !!
> 
> The OP wants to know what is available to do today June 2018
> They could care less as to what you could do in 2010


Just for clarity... Robert's statement "I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status. They count as developer points." shouldn't be written off as "false". 

Since his comment was "I have bought"... years ago Wyndham would resell contracts, whether foreclosed or turned in for larger contracts, and those reduced priced developer-sold point contracts would count towards VIP.  The prices weren't close to owner-sold resale prices, but they were discounted... sometimes foreclosures were offered for what was supposedly the balance that the previous owner owed. I haven't done an "update/sales meeting" in years so I don't know if they still do this.

Also, back in early 2000's I recall Williamsburg Kingsgate doing an auction-style sale where points contracts could be had at a fraction of normal developer sales prices. I didn't buy (or bid) but I would have if that offer was made 2-3 years ago. It was considered a developer purchase.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Just for clarity... Robert's statement "I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status. They count as developer points." shouldn't be written off as "false".
> 
> Since his comment was "I have bought"... years ago Wyndham would resell contracts, whether foreclosed or turned in for larger contracts, and those reduced priced developer-sold point contracts would count towards VIP.  The prices weren't close to owner-sold resale prices, but they were discounted... sometimes foreclosures were offered for what was supposedly the balance that the previous owner owed. I haven't done an "update/sales meeting" in years so I don't know if they still do this.
> 
> Also, back in early 2000's I recall Williamsburg Kingsgate doing an auction-style sale where points contracts could be had at a fraction of normal developer sales prices. I didn't buy (or bid) but I would have if that offer was made 2-3 years ago. It was considered a developer purchase.


Robert by his own admission made a knowingly false statement.

I have been offered the so called foreclosures several times in the last few years.
Everyone I have been offered
1. Would save me less than $5,000 on purchases that cost over $80,000.
2. Would just happen to be about the size of contract that was being discussed.

Where’s all the foreclosures that were half or three fourths paid off ? Every foreclosure was less than a 10% discount.
That’s why I think it’s a sales gimmick to make you think your getting a good deal.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 11, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Just for clarity... Robert's statement "I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status. They count as developer points." shouldn't be written off as "false".
> 
> Since his comment was "I have bought"... years ago Wyndham would resell contracts, whether foreclosed or turned in for larger contracts, and those reduced priced developer-sold point contracts would count towards VIP.  The prices weren't close to owner-sold resale prices, but they were discounted... sometimes foreclosures were offered for what was supposedly the balance that the previous owner owed. I haven't done an "update/sales meeting" in years so I don't know if they still do this.
> 
> Also, back in early 2000's I recall Williamsburg Kingsgate doing an auction-style sale where points contracts could be had at a fraction of normal developer sales prices. I didn't buy (or bid) but I would have if that offer was made 2-3 years ago. It was considered a developer purchase.




To be clear,  one cannot get VIP status or advance your status without a developer purchase>

To robert's  point it used to be possible to buy a foreclosed contract from Wyndham, and it was considered a developer purchase and counted toward VIP

weeks at non wyndham resorts can be "PICed" (even if they were bought resale but that requires a developer purchase

and there was a time that you could convert certain weeks to points and the points would count toward VIP, but when I did it a developer purchase was needed...(I did it twice, and it cost me $12000 each time... Now you cant do it at all


And my dirty little secret, (it got me in some trouble with Wyndham) ....
another Tugger and I with the help of a Wyndham salesperson figured this out..... 

There was a time that points deeded at affiliate resorts  (El Cid, Angel Fire, etc) and certain Pahio converted weeks counted toward VIP.. No developer purchase was needed.  I built three Platinum accounts this way and taught several others to do the same thing

The ops question had to do with how resale points are treated in a VIP account not how to get to VIP with resale points

So having said all that and to answer the ops question as clearly as possible.....Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. and to paraphrase Dorothy....  we are not in 2016 any more... rules have been changed, and loopholes closed.. You cant get to VIP without a visit to a Wyndham salesroom and writing a big check.. But once you are VIP all your resale points will enjoy your VIP status


----------



## ronparise (Jun 11, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Robert by his own admission made a knowingly false statement.
> 
> I have been offered the so called foreclosures several times in the last few years.
> Everyone I have been offered
> ...


I was offered foreclosures at a very good price  much more than a 10% didcount.. The deal was ...pay past due loan payments and mf in cash, and then assume the loan... Sometime the loans were nearly paid off  which made for a good deal


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 11, 2018)

ronparise said:


> But once you are VIP all your resale points will enjoy your VIP status


For now... if they're still paying attention this could change one day. Shhhhhhh....


----------



## Silverdollar (Jun 11, 2018)

ronparise said:


> To be clear,  one cannot get VIP status or advance your status without a developer purchase>
> 
> To robert's  point it used to be possible to buy a foreclosed contract from Wyndham, and it was considered a developer purchase and counted toward VIP
> 
> ...


I am a VIP Platinum owner and have been with Wyndham (formerly Fairfield) for 35 years. Three years ago, I purchased 64,000 developer points at a Wyndham resort, and at that same sitting purchased an additional 413,000 "resale" (UDI) points (for $16,500 or $41/1000, with MF at $4.54) that counted as developer points from Wyndham. I would not have purchased the 64k if they had not been willing to do the 413k for that price and allow them to be counted as developer points and get VIP Platinum. (I already had two PIC weeks: one worth 254,000 points, and another worth 77,000, that counted toward VIP status). When these points were added to a couple other purchases I made a long time ago it gave me VIP Platinum. I have since put everything into CWA which provides me ARP at @70 Wyn resorts. 

When I made the 64k and 413k purchases, I learned that there were four sales centers at Wyndham resorts across the chain: Ocean Ridge, Flagstaff, Fairfield Glade, and Pagosa Springs. Those four sales centers not only sold "resales" for units at their resort, but also other Wyndham resorts in their region. I cannot speak for three of the sales centers, but the location where I purchased, allowed me to see several pages of listings in their region and allowed me to choose the one(s) I wanted. The list included both UDI and deeded weeks.

But, like you said, "we are not in 2016 any more ... rules have changes...", so I don't know if these kind of purchases can be made any more. Or, if these Wyndham "resale" centers still exist. But, if someone is dead-set on becoming VIP, then it would be worth investigating when attending an update at one of these four resorts.

Is it worth it to become VIP Platinum? For me, I spent less than $50K to become Platinum. Due to the 50% discount on points and upgrade feature within 60 days of travel, along with plenty of free guest certificates, free housekeeping credits, etc. I have been able to rent out a sufficient number of units in the first three months of this year to more than pay my MFs for this year and still have plenty of points to travel. Like many VIPs in this forum, I am very frustrated with the current situation, but I am making the best of what I have. Would I recommend VIP Platinum at their current prices, website failures and changes to the system? At this time, I would have to say "no".


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 12, 2018)

ronparise said:


> The ops question had to do with how resale points are treated in a VIP account not how to get to VIP with resale points



The OP asked if someone had a million resale points and then bought a developer contract, would the resale points contribute to achieving VIP?


----------



## bendadin (Jun 12, 2018)

I need PIC advice. We are at an update being offered PIC. What does that entail? Do you still retain ownership and usage of your points?


----------



## Silverdollar (Jun 12, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I need PIC advice. We are at an update being offered PIC. What does that entail? Do you still retain ownership and usage of your points?


PIC is a non-Wyndham timeshare that you already own, but is not a part of any kind of points system. Wyndham gives you a certain number of points on an annual basis for those PIC weeks depending on whether it is a 1 BR, 2 BR or 3BR or higher, and whether it is low or high season. I believe the range is 77,000-254,000 points. You retain ownership of your PIC week(s) and still pay your maintenance fee(s) to those resorts as before. 

I believe the current policy is the most PIC weeks allowed is two (it use to more, but they cut it back). It costs $89 a year to "PIC" your non-Wyndham week(s) with Wyndham. Also, Wyndham has a program fee they charge annually, but not much. You start the process by contacting the Wyndham/RCI representation and spacebanking your unit with RCI, but your maintenance fees must be paid prior to spacebanking. You must spacebank at least 10 months prior to your PIC week. This process is done each year. Of course, when spacebanking your unit, you are exchanging your week for points to use toward staying at a Wyndham resort. 

One major caveat, it is my understanding that you must first make a new developer points purchase in order to roll your PIC week(s) into Wyndham. Another major caveat, is that after rolling you PIC week(s) into Wyndham, if that resort ever goes to a points program it will no longer be eligible for the PIC program.

Your PIC week(s) count toward VIP status, if that is important to you. It is my understanding that after you enter your PIC week(s) in the program, you do not have to spacebank your PIC week(s) every year, if you don't want. You can choose to vacation at your non-Wyndham week for that year, but you would lose those points to use with Wyndham that year.

Over a decade ago, I learned if I made a developer points purchase they would allow me roll my two non--Wyndham timeshares into the PIC program. Those two timeshares were worth 254,000 and 77,000. When added to the new purchase, and a Wyndham deed I had from a long time ago, it allowed me to reach VIP Gold. I have since become Platinum (see details on that purchase in another thread about "resales"). PM me if you can't find the thread.

If you are interested in going the PIC route, but don't currently have a non-Wyndham timeshare, I would recommend the following:

1. First, read the section in the Wyndham directory about the PIC program to become more familiar.
2. Call and speak to a Wyndham Owner Care rep with any questions you may have about the PIC program.
3. Research 3-bedroom/high season timeshares on the resale market. These are worth 254,000 when PICed with Wyndham and will count toward VIP status.
4. Make sure the timeshare is assigned a specific week and is not a part of a points program.
5. Find out the cost of the annual Maintenance fee and whether there are any special assessments.
6. Pay little or nothing for the timeshare resale. Often, the seller is willing to pay closing cost just to get out of the timeshare.
7. Visit a Wyndham resort and ask for the Sales Manager. Ask what is the smallest new developer points purchase you can buy in order to roll your PIC week(s) into Wyndham. Decide whether the purchase is worth it to receive the use of PIC points. If not, walk away. You can always wait and negotiate a better deal on another day.

Disclaimer: Wyndham is always changing things, so the information above is to the best of my knowledge. I welcome input/correction from others if I have posted anything incorrectly.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 12, 2018)

To the above response, I'll add that if you are wanting to PIC an RCI Points resort that you own, you can do that.  I've done that, twice, most recently this year (2018) as I added more developer points to my account.  You will need to contact RCI and have the unit removed from the points system and put into the weeks system.  You contact RCI and they send you the form, it takes just a few days to accomplish that task going this direction.  When you move the unit out of the points system, you have the option of making the move effective in the future, this is important if you're current year points are already committed to vacations.  PIC'ing a property is a great way to up your VIP status AND get more points for use inside the Wyndham system.  I have no regrets.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 12, 2018)

So 84k developer points WBC tower 6 . They are using PIC express on my DVC accounts so this 84k makes us silver. We are retaining usage of DVC. I have 540k odd and 873 even currently.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 12, 2018)

I wish I could help but I'm not familiar with the term 'express' as it relates to PIC nor am I familiar with the DVC points/weeks system.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2018)

PIC express only last for 5 years and then you would lose the status.  PIC express counts toward status but you can never (not that you would want to with DVC) but the credited points within Wyndham.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have PIC Plus, no expiration.  Not sure I'd like the express option if I had to buy developer points to only get 5 years.  Thanks for explaining 'express'.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 12, 2018)

I have PIC Plus also. Personally I wouldn’t do the Express either.
Also PIC weeks are non transferable. They cannot be inherited or transferred to family members and stay in the PIC program


----------



## bendadin (Jun 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> PIC express only last for 5 years and then you would lose the status.  PIC express counts toward status but you can never (not that you would want to with DVC) but the credited points within Wyndham.



This is the sticking point. We are hearing that they only look to see if you still own it, and you retain VIP status


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2018)

From the glossary of the directory (page 208 of 212): https://www.myclubwyndham.com/resou...ng/directories/pdf/1491-2016 CW DIrectory.pdf
*Personal Interval Choice (PIC) Express* - provides eligible CLUB WYNDHAM Plus members the opportunity to enroll non-Wyndham Qualified Week(s) toward their CLUB WYNDHAM Plus VIP status for 5 years.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 12, 2018)

bendadin said:


> We are hearing that they only look to see if you still own it, and you retain VIP status


Remember, when the lips are moving, they could be lying.  Be careful.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2018)

bendadin said:


> This is the sticking point. We are hearing that they only look to see if you still own it, and you retain VIP status


What your hearing doesn't matter.  It is what is in the contract that matters.  The sales person could be lying and knows that PIC express is only for 5 years but pretending like he is confusing it with PIC plus so if you push to get it in writing in the contract and the manager comes over he can play dumb.  Or he might really be confusing the two programs and doesn't know any better.    Either way you can't use DVC to get you to permanent vip status.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 12, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> The OP asked if someone had a million resale points and then bought a developer contract, would the resale points contribute to achieving VIP?




exactly right

and I think if you wade through all the posts that followed, you would (he would) find the answer.  


The answer, by the way, is no


----------



## DRIless (Jun 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> They have closed a bunch of loopholes over the last 10 years.  The best case scenario buying retail, I would expect to pay at least $100,000 for platinum.  If you use PIC points and work hard at it you might be able to do it for $35,000-$40,000 but that may only get you gold and not platinum.





FreeIn2010 said:


> Just for clarity... Robert's statement "I have bought re-sale through Wyndham and those points do count towards VIP Status. They count as developer points." shouldn't be written off as "false".
> 
> Since his comment was "I have bought"... years ago Wyndham would resell contracts, whether foreclosed or turned in for larger contracts, and those reduced priced developer-sold point contracts would count towards VIP.  The prices weren't close to owner-sold resale prices, but they were discounted... sometimes foreclosures were offered for what was supposedly the balance that the previous owner owed. I haven't done an "update/sales meeting" in years so I don't know if they still do this.
> 
> Also, back in early 2000's I recall Williamsburg Kingsgate doing an auction-style sale where points contracts could be had at a fraction of normal developer sales prices. I didn't buy (or bid) but I would have if that offer was made 2-3 years ago. It was considered a developer purchase.


Quite awhile back I bought an EOY 1BR at a resort in my hometown, the salesman gave me the phone number to Wyndham Telesales, whatever the product they were selling, deeds with associated points, were sold at 50% off the current sales price/point and came with all benefits toward VIP status including adding PICs.  I bought enough to couple with a PIC of a 2BR and a 3BR and got to old Platinum level.  The contact I had was a specific personal number at Wyndham and out of curiosity I just called it and it is out of service.  On the odd occasion when I succumb to the "update" they usually try to scare me with the threat that one or both of my PICs may not 'qualify' in the future.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 12, 2018)

So there are 2 PIC. One is plus and one is express (really bad deal.) So PIC Plus is permanent, correct, other than the program fee and $89 each to deposit?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 12, 2018)

PIC Plus is Permanent.  I converted an RCI Points resort to Weeks inside the required 30 days following a Developer Points purchase earlier this year and all has worked as explained in other posts.  Depositing the week is a process that is explained in other posts, as well.  It's not at all complicated, there are just some timelines that you have to follow.  I was very concerned about the PIC process until I did it the first time.  But, it works.  The Program Fee is .$58/1000 points, my 2BR costs $89/year and my 3BR costs $147/year.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 13, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> PIC Plus is Permanent.  I converted an RCI Points resort to Weeks inside the required 30 days following a Developer Points purchase earlier this year and all has worked as explained in other posts.  Depositing the week is a process that is explained in other posts, as well.  It's not at all complicated, there are just some timelines that you have to follow.  I was very concerned about the PIC process until I did it the first time.  But, it works.  The Program Fee is .$58/1000 points, my 2BR costs $89/year and my 3BR costs $147/year.


 
How do your maintenance fees work out on a dollars per 1000 points basis?

Depending on your week’s mf it could be very good or very bad


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 13, 2018)

ronparise said:


> How do your maintenance fees work out on a dollars per 1000 points basis?
> 
> Depending on your week’s mf it could be very good or very bad


2BR was $699 or $4.54/1000 inside PIC and the 3BR was $992 or $3.91/1000 inside PIC.  Plus, the program fee at $.58/1000.  Fees were from the most recent billings.  Both units were purchased resale and the 3BR for PIC is the better deal.  Both were just 'average' for points when looking at the cost/1000 inside RCI.  We use our points for personal/family vacations, so I'm not looking to make money.  We do, however, appreciate the value that comes with using timeshares (Wyndham/RCI resorts) for vacation stays.  What we found was that we were using Wyndham more than RCI for stays, so PIC'ing (plus VIP status) was a good option for us.


----------



## BibbityBoppity (Jun 18, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Robert by his own admission made a knowingly false statement.
> 
> I have been offered the so called foreclosures several times in the last few years.
> Everyone I have been offered
> ...




Unless you’re buying corporate. Then you’re saving usually somewhere from 40-45% off retail.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 18, 2018)

BibbityBoppity said:


> Unless you’re buying corporate. Then you’re saving usually somewhere from 40-45% off retail.


I will clarify that the savings that I have personally seen on so called foreclosures was less than 10% or $5,000 from what I could have bought the points for not full rack rate. The foreclosures offers came with no bonus points. That’s why I stated it was a sales gimmick to me. 
If you added the value of the bonus points to the foreclosures the purchase would end being about the same.
I haven’t been to one of the four Wyndham resale offices. So I still think what I was offered was nothing but a sales gimmick to get you to buy.

I have bought from corporate at the 40-45% off full rack rate or retail. I sure hope there’s nobody on here that paid full rack rate or retail for points


----------



## Richelle (Jun 18, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> No, there really is not any exceptions to what was posted. Resale points do not count toward VIP status. PIC has nothing to do with resale points, since you cannot PIC a resort that is in Club Wyndham points (or RCI points).




You can get a fixed non-Wyndham week on the resale market and enroll it into PIC with a minimum 49,000 point purchase through corporate sales (around $10k). Incidentally, that $10k can get you a million points at National Harbor on eBay. The maximum amount of points you can achieve in PIC is 508,000. Add the 49,000 and you are Silver VIP, But only 572,000 points.


----------



## ExSalesman2018 (Jun 28, 2018)

I was always told to put myself on the deed first with the developer purchaser, and quitclaim the old owner off, Just saying....


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 28, 2018)

ExSalesman2018 said:


> I was always told to put myself on the deed first with the developer purchaser, and quitclaim the old owner off, Just saying....


Title and Deed told me I couldn't will my Daytona to my friend but this sounds like if I add her name and give her a quit claim deed she might benefit to use for future silver VIP.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 28, 2018)

ExSalesman2018 said:


> I was always told to put myself on the deed first with the developer purchaser, and quitclaim the old owner off, Just saying....


It’s well known here about using LLCs,trust and adding the resale purchaser to the deed first.
The LLC and trust is legal and your way is fraud if you don’t forward Wyndham the $299 transfer fee with the quitclaim deed. Your chances of getting caught might be very low but it’s still fraud.

As Ron and others have posted it’s very hard to find an owner willing to go those routs. If the original owner doesn’t forward Wyndham a copy of the quitclaim deed they are still on the hook for all financial responsibilities if the new owner walks.

I wouldn’t advise anyone that bought a developer purchase to go the quitclaim rout.
Unless you send the quitclaim deed along with the $299.00 transfer fee immediately after its filed. Don’t even think about claiming ignorance and you didn’t know! That’s not going to fly


----------



## Braindead (Jun 28, 2018)

This brings up an interesting question.
Will Wyndham allow anyone to share an account ?
Do you have to be family-domestic partners to be added later to a developer purchase contract ?
I’m guessing another loophole that’s probably gone with Voyager


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Jun 28, 2018)

Braindead said:


> This brings up an interesting question.
> Will Wyndham allow anyone to share an account ?
> Do you have to be family-domestic partners to be added later to a developer purchase contract ?
> I’m guessing another loophole that’s probably gone with Voyager



What are the current guidelines for adding someone to your deed? Are there restrictions? I always assumed you had to prove some sort of family relation, but what about domestic partnerships?

I would think Wyndham has already thought about the quitclaim option for people to “inherit” a developer-purchased account...


----------



## Happyowner/user (Jun 28, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> No, there really is not any exceptions to what was posted. Resale points do not count toward VIP status. PIC has nothing to do with resale points, since you cannot PIC a resort that is in Club Wyndham points (or RCI points).



True, and you also cannot PIC a resale either...meaning you can't go but a week for cheap on the resale market then PIC is to get the PIC points for it...


----------



## skotrla (Jun 28, 2018)

Braindead said:


> It’s well known here about using LLCs,trust and adding the resale purchaser to the deed first.
> The LLC and trust is legal and your way is fraud if you don’t forward Wyndham the $299 transfer fee with the quitclaim deed. Your chances of getting caught might be very low but it’s still fraud.
> 
> As Ron and others have posted it’s very hard to find an owner willing to go those routs. If the original owner doesn’t forward Wyndham a copy of the quitclaim deed they are still on the hook for all financial responsibilities if the new owner walks.
> ...


Not sure what you are suggesting here - the purpose of the quitclaim is to get wyndham to add/remove someone to/from the account.  Doing a quitclaim without telling wyndham wouldn't serve any purpose.

- Scott


----------



## Braindead (Jun 28, 2018)

skotrla said:


> Not sure what you are suggesting here - the purpose of the quitclaim is to get wyndham to add/remove someone to/from the account.  Doing a quitclaim without telling wyndham wouldn't serve any purpose.
> 
> - Scott


Your not understanding what is being presented.
We are talking about transferring ownership on a contract as a two step process instead of one to keep developer status on a resale contract so it counts towards VIP tier levels.
Step one:
Add new owner on the deed with the existing owner
Step two:
Quitclaim deed the original owner off later.

Then don’t send Wyndham the quitclaim deed in order to keep developer purchase status for VIP tiers.
Or send the quitclaim deed in a few years and see what happens.
Like all the other loopholes Wyndham has closed in the last year they probably have a good handle on this loophole also.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 28, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Your not understanding what is being presented.
> We are talking about transferring ownership on a contract as a two step process instead of one to keep developer status on a resale contract so it counts towards VIP tier levels.
> Step one:
> Add new owner on the deed with the existing owner
> ...



Aren't both steps quitclaim deeds?

What's the difference in quitclaiming the original owner off and not telling Wyndham vs. leaving the original owner on?  In both cases, the original owner has maintenance fee responsibility and account access until the paperwork is sent to Wyndham.  I don't see any value in filing a deed and not telling Wyndham.  If the buyer wants protection, he could get the second quitclaim deed notarized and just not file it with the county - I don't think deeds have to be recorded to be legal.  Recording deeds is all about protecting the buyer, but if the buyer is already on the deed and has the original notarized deed in their possession, no protection is needed.

-Scott


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jun 28, 2018)

Star Island in Florida was a resort that offered Foreclosed Inventory throughout the Wyndham System as well the phones sales dept out of Florida, Vegas and one other spot that I don't remember at the moment. If you went anywhere else and was told it was a deeply discounted property you were shown regular inventory up against an inflated price, it is called the DROP, all sales use the method not just timeshare sales. 

Points/Contracts purchased thru a broker, individual, exit team, reseller are listed on the account as RE-Sale and DO NOT count toward VIP, if you buy from any form of Wyndham then they count.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 28, 2018)

skotrla said:


> What's the difference in quitclaiming the original owner off and not telling Wyndham vs. leaving the original owner on?  In both cases, the original owner has maintenance fee responsibility and account access until the paperwork is sent to Wyndham.  I don't see any value in filing a deed and not telling Wyndham.  If the buyer wants protection, he could get the second quitclaim deed notarized and just not file it with the county - I don't think deeds have to be recorded to be legal.  Recording deeds is all about protecting the buyer, but if the buyer is already on the deed and has the original notarized deed in their possession, no protection is needed.
> 
> -Scott


Why does the original owner want to make a complete stranger a co-owner on the deed and on their account ?
Answer—They want to add value to the deed they’re trying to sell. They have a 1,000,000 point contract that makes them VIP Platinum that they paid $150,000 for. As a resale they might get $10,000 for it. But maybe they will allow the buyer to be a co-owner if they can get $50,000 for the contract allowing the buyer to keep the VIP Platinum account.

The seller doesn’t want MF responsibility or access to the account remember they’re selling because they want out of the contract. The seller wants out so after sending the deed to make the buyer a co-owner to Wyndham preserving the VIP Platinum account the seller files another deed removing themselves as co-owners and doesn’t forward the deed to Wyndham.

Now the original owner is no longer an owner according to property records but Wyndham doesn’t know that as they weren’t notified.  The buyer will keep the VIP Platinum account until Wyndham is sent the second deed. In the past the buyer might of stayed VIP Platinum even if Wyndham was sent the second deed a few months later. Now with Voyager I wouldn’t bet on it. 

Hope that help explains what we are talking about. It’s all done trying to keep the contract as a developer purchase that counts toward VIP tier levels for the benefits that come with a VIP account.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 29, 2018)

Happyowner/user said:


> True, and you also cannot PIC a resale either...meaning you can't go but a week for cheap on the resale market then PIC is to get the PIC points for it...


Are you a Wyndham employee announcing a policy change ?
How long has this policy been in effect?
How do you have this knowledge if you’re not a Wyndham employee?
This post and others from a newbie is unusual. Just wondering


----------



## bendadin (Jun 29, 2018)

Braindead said:


> This brings up an interesting question.
> Will Wyndham allow anyone to share an account ?
> Do you have to be family-domestic partners to be added later to a developer purchase contract ?
> I’m guessing another loophole that’s probably gone with Voyager



I thought that I have read that some have "extended" family on their deeds. I don't think that they have any way to monitor people's actual relationships. Though there were definitely people who were advertising the quitclaim route to convey benefits to new resale owners. 

I know in the DVC world, there were instances of friends that would buy in together but there were many a story of things that went wrong when the friendship went south, etc.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2018)

Happyowner/user said:


> True, and you also cannot PIC a resale either...meaning you can't go but a week for cheap on the resale market then PIC is to get the PIC points for it...




thats just not true


----------



## Braindead (Jun 29, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I thought that I have read that some have "extended" family on their deeds. I don't think that they have any way to monitor people's actual relationships. Though there were definitely people who were advertising the quitclaim route to convey benefits to new resale owners.
> 
> I know in the DVC world, there were instances of friends that would buy in together but there were many a story of things that went wrong when the friendship went south, etc.


That’s one of the golden rules. 
Don’t get financially involved with friends.

I can see Wyndham allowing friends to make a direct purchase. But not sure if that’s allowed or not. Really hope someone has some answers.

I do know from owner updates that my resale contracts on the salespeople printouts show the original owner and how much they paid for the contract.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 29, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Why does the original owner want to make a complete stranger a co-owner on the deed and on their account ?
> Answer—They want to add value to the deed they’re trying to sell. They have a 1,000,000 point contract that makes them VIP Platinum that they paid $150,000 for. As a resale they might get $10,000 for it. But maybe they will allow the buyer to be a co-owner if they can get $50,000 for the contract allowing the buyer to keep the VIP Platinum account.
> 
> The seller doesn’t want MF responsibility or access to the account remember they’re selling because they want out of the contract. The seller wants out so after sending the deed to make the buyer a co-owner to Wyndham preserving the VIP Platinum account the seller files another deed removing themselves as co-owners and doesn’t forward the deed to Wyndham.
> ...



I understand the purpose of quitclaim deeds - the term I like to use for this is transferring an account instead of the more traditional transferring of the deeds from the account.

My point is that if you don't forward a copy of the recorded deed to Wyndham, the seller will still be on the account and Wyndham will still hold them liable for maintenance fees and give them account access.  I agree that the seller doesn't want maintenance responsibility and that the buyer doesn't want the seller to have access to the account, but filing a deed transfer with the county and not Wyndham does not achieve these goals.

-Scott


----------



## skotrla (Jun 29, 2018)

Braindead said:


> That’s one of the golden rules.
> Don’t get financially involved with friends.
> 
> I can see Wyndham allowing friends to make a direct purchase. But not sure if that’s allowed or not. Really hope someone has some answers.
> ...



You can put anyone you want on a deed and Wyndham can't stop you - what they could choose to do is create a separate account for each combination of owners, although that would be really complicated for them.

-Scott


----------



## Braindead (Jun 29, 2018)

skotrla said:


> My point is that if you don't forward a copy of the recorded deed to Wyndham, the seller will still be on the account and Wyndham will still hold them liable for maintenance fees and give them account access.  I agree that the seller doesn't want maintenance responsibility and that the buyer doesn't want the seller to have access to the account, but filing a deed transfer with the county and not Wyndham does not achieve these goals.


You need to read post #54 I stated your point yesterday


----------



## Braindead (Jun 29, 2018)

skotrla said:


> You can put anyone you want on a deed and Wyndham can't stop you - what they could choose to do is create a separate account for each combination of owners, although that would be really complicated for them.
> 
> -Scott


You definitely can put anyone on a deed but Wyndham doesn’t have to accept it.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

Braindead said:


> You need to read post #54 I stated your point yesterday


You said filing the deed with the county and not Wyndham was fraud but that you might get away with it.  I said it serves no purpose because it doesn't do what you are suggesting it does (remove seller's maintenance responsibility and account access). How is that the same thing?

-Scott


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

Braindead said:


> You definitely can put anyone on a deed but Wyndham doesn’t have to accept it.


Do you have any examples of Wyndham not accepting the deed because they didn't like the combination of people on the deed?  There are many ways they could choose to map deeds to accounts that might not be the way owners want, but not accepting a deed because John and Joe are not related is not something I've ever heard of in any timeshare company doing.

-Scott


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2018)

skotrla said:


> You said filing the deed with the county and not Wyndham was fraud but that you might get away with it.  I said it serves no purpose because it doesn't do what you are suggesting it does (remove seller's maintenance responsibility and account access). How is that the same thing?
> 
> -Scott





Braindead said:


> If the original owner doesn’t forward Wyndham a copy of the quitclaim deed they are still on the hook for all financial responsibilities if the new owner walks.
> 
> Unless you send the quitclaim deed along with the $299.00 transfer fee immediately after its filed. Don’t even think about claiming ignorance and you didn’t know! That’s not going to fly


My quote is from post 54. Still looks like the same thing to me


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2018)

skotrla said:


> Do you have any examples of Wyndham not accepting the deed because they didn't like the combination of people on the deed?  There are many ways they could choose to map deeds to accounts that might not be the way owners want, but not accepting a deed because John and Joe are not related is not something I've ever heard of in any timeshare company doing.
> 
> -Scott


Personal proof? No
There have been post here on a limit of names on a deed. I don’t know what that number is.
Will Wyndham accept a deed with 25 to 50 names on it ? I don’t know 

More important is I hope Wyndham screens owners with atleast a minimum background check.
I hope we don’t have sexual predators running wild at Bonnet Creek for example


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

Braindead said:


> My quote is from post 54. Still looks like the same thing to me



I get the risk but not the fraud.

My point was that I don't see any benefit in transferring a deed and not telling Wyndham.  You can either not do the 2nd quitclaim and take on risk (but not fraud) of having both owners on the account or you can file the deed and send a copy to Wyndham to remove the risk.

-Scott


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2018)

skotrla said:


> I get the risk but not the fraud.
> 
> My point was that I don't see any benefit in transferring a deed and not telling Wyndham.  You can either not do the 2nd quitclaim and take on risk (but not fraud) of having both owners on the account or you can file the deed and send a copy to Wyndham to remove the risk.
> 
> -Scott


I think the benefit is that the deed is already recorded and if and when you want to get rid of the contract, you don't have to track down the original owner and get a notarized signature, all you have to do is tell wyndham and pay the then current fee.  The seller can't really back out of the deal and tell you they changed their mind because the deed is already recorded.  It protects the buyer but it doesn't protect the seller and with the possible exception of doing this with a relative but not a direct relative that would automatically recieve the VIp benefits on transfer I can't see why an owner would agree to such an arrangement and the buyer still does have risk because the original owner still has phone and computer access to the account.  

So perhaps if I was gold VIP and didn't want the account anymore but my brother or my niece did, maybe this would be something I would consider.  As long as at least one of my parents were alive, I might go through the double transfer to parent and then to brother or niece to get me completely off though.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2018)

skotrla said:


> I get the risk but not the fraud.
> 
> My point was that I don't see any benefit in transferring a deed and not telling Wyndham.  You can either not do the 2nd quitclaim and take on risk (but not fraud) of having both owners on the account or you can file the deed and send a copy to Wyndham to remove the risk.
> 
> -Scott


If the original owner files a second deed to remove themselves and doesn’t forward a copy to Wyndham.
They are knowingly gaining financially because they sold the contract at a higher price than they would’ve received otherwise.
They are knowingly getting the buyer benefits they didn’t pay for. That’s fraud against Wyndham and all owners.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Personal proof? No
> There have been post here on a limit of names on a deed. I don’t know what that number is.
> Will Wyndham accept a deed with 25 to 50 names on it ? I don’t know
> 
> ...



I'm sure their system has a limitation - my expectation is that names past the limit would be ignored but the deed would still be accepted.  

I highly doubt they do anything other than maybe a credit check for bankruptcy, although even that I'm not sure about if you are not financing - has anyone ever heard of a resale transaction not going through because the new owner was in bankruptcy?  I don't think they do a hard pull but maybe a soft pull?

-Scott


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the benefit is that the deed is already recorded and if and when you want to get rid of the contract, you don't have to track down the original owner and get a notarized signature, all you have to do is tell wyndham and pay the then current fee.  The seller can't really back out of the deal and tell you they changed their mind because the deed is already recorded.  It protects the buyer but it doesn't protect the seller and with the possible exception of doing this with a relative but not a direct relative that would automatically recieve the VIp benefits on transfer I can't see why an owner would agree to such an arrangement and the buyer still does have risk because the original owner still has phone and computer access to the account.
> 
> So perhaps if I was gold VIP and didn't want the account anymore but my brother or my niece did, maybe this would be something I would consider.  As long as at least one of my parents were alive, I might go through the double transfer to parent and then to brother or niece to get me completely off though.



You have to prepare a deed and get signatures to get this protection, but you don't have to file it.

-Scott


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2018)

skotrla said:


> You have to prepare a deed and get signatures to get this protection, but you don't have to file it.
> 
> -Scott


If you don't file it with the county, the owner could potentially file something else (selling or giving it to someone else)  before you file yours.  So filing it really does add another layer of protection for the buyer.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2018)

I need to redeed all of my purchases to title them into a family trust.  I am VIP platinum.  

Anyone provide any caveats I need to avoid while doing this. 

I have 2 PIC weeks and I have 4 deeds that are developer, and I have one additional resale (not counting towards VIP status)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I need to redeed all of my purchases to title them into a family trust.  I am VIP platinum.
> 
> Anyone provide any caveats I need to avoid while doing this.
> 
> I have 2 PIC weeks and I have 4 deeds that are developer, and I have one additional resale (not counting towards VIP status)


I would contact Wyndham deeding to make sure it is done in such a way that you don't lose the PIC's or the status. Get something in writing if at all possible.  If Wyndham can legally get out of allowing the PIC and/or VIP to transfer they probably will.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I would contact Wyndham deeding to make sure it is done in such a way that you don't lose the PIC's or the status. Get something in writing if at all possible.  If Wyndham can legally get out of allowing the PIC and/or VIP to transfer they probably will.


Agree- that’s what I was wondering also because PICs are non transferable.
Your kids can’t inherit the PICs and keep them in the PIC program. They would have enroll them again with a new developer purchase.
Any change in the deed might throw them out of the PIC program


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2018)

i don't have kids, but my whole family uses the points.  Brothers, sisters, nieces, nephews.  So it would be better to have them all in a family trust. 

During my convoluted (equity trade, 2 PIC added and point purchase) conversion to Platinum I did have it written in the contract that it was guaranteed VIP Platinum.  That has stood up, as they did try to take the platinum away from me once.  

So perhaps I might be OK during change to family trust.  But speaking to Wyndham deeding likely has to happen then.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> If you don't file it with the county, the owner could potentially file something else (selling or giving it to someone else)  before you file yours.  So filing it really does add another layer of protection for the buyer.



We are talking about the 2nd quitclaim to remove the seller (you have to file the first quitclaim to add the buyer or the buyer won't have access to the account), so the buyer is already on the deed.  At that point, no deed can be filed without the buyer and seller signing, so there's no difference to either party if an executed deed is filed with the county.  The deed must be filed with the county if/when the parties are ready to send to Wyndham.

-Scott


----------



## Avislo (Jun 30, 2018)

It is my understanding when both deeds process, if Wyndham catches it, the VIP status on the account will disappear when the second deed processes or when they catch it at some time in the future.  This is assuming there is not a 2nd path where the VIP status could remain, such as those categories identified in the member directory (immediate relatives etc.).


----------



## ronparise (Jun 30, 2018)

Here’s the thing. With all these attempts to get platinum status without paying for it

It’s much ado about nothing. Vip isnt worth all the trouble anymore.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> i don't have kids, but my whole family uses the points.  Brothers, sisters, nieces, nephews.  So it would be better to have them all in a family trust.
> 
> During my convoluted (equity trade, 2 PIC added and point purchase) conversion to Platinum I did have it written in the contract that it was guaranteed VIP Platinum.  That has stood up, as they did try to take the platinum away from me once.
> 
> So perhaps I might be OK during change to family trust.  But speaking to Wyndham deeding likely has to happen then.


Your case is very interesting and might be worthy of a new post.  I will share my case.  In 2017, we purchased developer points and PIC'd a property.  The purchase with the PIC took us to Silver.  The PIC'd property is not in our Trust (don't tell my attorney) and Wyndham never asked about how the PIC'd property was titled.  Our RCI account does list my wife and I, had they checked.  The 2017 Developer purchased points started out being to just my wife and I, as we signed all the documents.  I quickly did the paperwork to have the Developer purchased points put into our Trust.  So, we had Developer points in a Trust that defined both my wife and I as trustees and a PIC'd property titled to just my wife and I.  We also have an 'EBay' purchased Wyndham contract that is titled to my wife and I (again, don't tell my attorney).  

Everything works just fine, contracts are all listed in the accounts, we've converted the PIC'd week for Wyndham points in 2019 and we've been booking away for over a year now with my wife and I listed as the account holders.  

Our Trust does name our 3 adult children as successor trustees (in a specific order) and Wyndham has the pages where all the names are listed.  They will ask for the pages in your trust that name trustees, this is normal protocol when dealing with Trust assets.  I've never asked about putting the kids on the account, even though they are listed as trustees in our trust along with my wife and I.  They've never signed anything with Wyndham, however.  As noted, our kids are not listed on the PIC'd title or on the EBay title. 

We made another purchase in 2018 and PIC'd a second week to get to Gold.  It's a bit of a mess right now between trust contracts and personal contracts.  My attorney would tell me to clean it up.  This said, Wyndham seems not to care, my account looks just fine and we are able to work inside the website and visit resorts, with no issues.

My gut tells me that Wyndham pays no attention to how your contracts are titled, but, I do think they are looking for signatures.  If you are on a signed contract document, you can be on the account.  Your case in very interesting in that your family Trust must be very inclusive, meaning, you've have a lot of trustees (and, I'm guessing, successor trustees) noted.  

I'm not interested in working with Wyndham on cleaning up my family Trust timeshare mess.  Not right now.  But, I'd really like to know how others are set up as I'd love for this 'asset' to move on to my children, smoothly, at that point in time when my wife and I are no longer around to manage it.....should any of the kids actually want to accept it.  

I do think a separate post on how Family Trust setups are working might be helpful.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> Your case in very interesting in that your family Trust must be very inclusive, meaning, you've have a lot of trustees (and, I'm guessing, successor trustees) noted.



I am in the process of setting this up.  My ex did not want anything do with anything that required payments, so I got the TSs in the divorce, but his name is still on the deeds and they have to be  removed, so at the same time I would move them into a trust.  I have just Me, then I have 1 Sister and BIL, they have adult triplets (27), 1 soon to be married, and the other 2, who knows.  I have 1 Brother and SIL, they have 2 adult (20 and 22) children.  That is likely the extent of what we would set the trust.

My sister as a family and each of the triplets seperately have each used exchanges annually.  My brother has used them as a family a lot, but his kids are just finished up college and likely might begin to have more of an interest in using them seperately from the family.


I have to re-deed anyway, so might as well make it count.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have to re-deed anyway, so might as well make it count.


Most definitely makes sense to do it correctly since you are having to redo it.  You'll need the Trust document set up first before doing the Wyndham Deed part, but, you'll want Wyndham involved to be sure you properly cross the t's and dot the i's on your Trust with your attorney.  It sounds like you have a plan.  Best wishes!!!  If you have any key learnings, or specific hurdles, please share for those of us with Trust clean up to do.


----------



## ddavid1073 (Jul 2, 2018)

Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now - Jessie Collin Young


----------



## dgalati (Jan 31, 2021)

ronparise said:


> Here’s the thing. With all these attempts to get platinum status without paying for it
> 
> It’s much ado about nothing. Vip isnt worth all the trouble anymore.


Whats it worth monetarily if someone is paying for it? Note: IMHO Perceived value has no monetary value and is not the answer. I know you don't rent your house or car  but wouldn't It be easier to just rent from a VIPP to enjoy the discounts and free upgrade benefits without the burden of paying for maintenance fees? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 31, 2021)

2018 string that someone dredged up.  Wonder what's going on....


----------



## Braindead (Jan 31, 2021)

Eric B said:


> 2018 string that someone dredged up.  Wonder what's going on....


ATTENTION!!


----------



## troy12n (Jan 31, 2021)

This same individual dragged another post from 16 months ago up too, seems odd


----------

